# Locating a stud cat



## Kevin1908 (Dec 27, 2021)

The last time I located a stud cat for my British Blue female I used Pets4Homes but there is something seriously wrong with their website.
The page is all skewed over to the right had side of the screen. I get the photo of the cat then about 3 or 4 words of the listing with the rest of the data dropping off the screen. That or all the data is overlayed with the ads.
Is there a better place that I can search to find a British Blue male for stud?
I might try a different computer to see if I still get the same problem.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Most reputable breeders are members of a breed association, such as Cat Fanciers' Assoc. or TICA (The International Cat Assoc.) 
The Cat Fanciers' Association, Inc – World's Largest Registry of Pedigreed Cats - Cat Fanciers' Assoc.
Welcome to TICA - The International Cat Association, TICA cats, TICA pedigreed cats, pedigreed cats, pedigreed cats registry, household pet cat registry, domestic cat registry, Savannah cat, Bengal cat, Persian cat, Maine **** cat - The International Cat Assoc.


----------



## Kevin1908 (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks I also notice that Facebook has a breeders page so I may look at that.


----------

